

Do snails have eyes? Seventeenth century doctor Sir Thomas Browne investigates - Hooke
http://www.theguardian.com/science/the-h-word/2015/may/13/do-snails-have-eyes-seventeenth-century-mythbuster-and-science-communicator-sir-thomas-browne-investigates

======
Gravityloss
Taking the question a bit literally:
[http://www.molluscs.at/gastropoda/index.html?/gastropoda/mor...](http://www.molluscs.at/gastropoda/index.html?/gastropoda/morphology/eyes.html)

